# Jackson Villain Review - Leif Embertson



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Leif Embertson did a concise review on the JK Villain. He's been paddling the mega rocker and super hero, and compares the villain to both of those boats.
*
Clydesdale paddlers note this review. This is the boat for you!*

http://cksblog.com/2011/02/jackson-kayak-villain-review-by-leif-embertson/


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice write up Leif. I'm ordering my Villain from CKS today, going with the super linear.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

*Good Boat.*

It's the most comfortable & driest boat I've had yet...It's kinda stable with good secondary stability, and tracks well, it's also sorta fast...downside is it took me 6 runs to get it fitted properly and the Bomber Gear size large fits it really super tight; a few days of leaving it on the cockpit before I could get it on all by myself...A tight skirt maybe a good feature while being a pain in the ass. Good Job, Team Jackson I think I might've made a good purchase. Anybody want a Jefe Grande? I might have one for sale...


----------



## afaust (Jun 14, 2010)

I did want to point out that the 2011 Villain S was slightly different in some really really good ways. I have both a 2010 and a 2011 Villain S. The 2011 appears to have slightly thicker plastic. The back band outfitting is 10 times better than my other 4 Jackson boats and the bulkhead was fixed so that it remains in place when tightened. This is largely due to better materials and an additional hose clamp holding the bulkhead where it should be. The changes are small, but it makes the boat feel of a higher quality and eliminates some of the small annoying issues found in other previous Jackson river runners and creekers.


----------

